# R32 prices needed for insurance



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

My insurance is taking the [email protected]%#$ pi*^ out of me, offering a rediculously low amount of money for my used-to-be-beautiful burnt-to-the-ground R32.
I'm looking for
- sales adverts stating prices of R32 GTR. What magazines can I find them?
- actual adverts. Please email to [email protected] or fax to +31-412-622640
- any information that can help me to get a better price.

Thanks a lot !

Picture of ruins available in For Sale thread.


----------

